
Ask HN: Career advice for data science / ML / AI? - mikeskim
I&#x27;d like to request career advice for those in data science, machine learning and artificial intelligence. You may assume top pedigree, but generalizable advice is also appreciated.
======
SnailWizard
I would say get into government intelligence if you're in your natural born
country; government contractor that deals with the military or police is good
too.

------
sushirain
Can you be more specific?

